# If no one else will say it, I will.



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

This weather is bull****. Where are our crisp September mornings after a night of cool Autumn rain?!? Why is stupid Summer hanging around like a drunk relative after a family reunion, harassing everyone instead of packing it up and heading home? Go on git, Summer!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BNiemo said:


> This weather is bull****. Where are our crisp September mornings after a night of cool Autumn rain?!? Why is stupid Summer hanging around like a drunk relative after a family reunion, harassing everyone instead of packing it up and heading home? Go on git, Summer!


There's only 2 seasons...summer and winter...where you been???🙂


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Umm... it's still summer. Autumn starts Sept 22. You can start bit(hIng then.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I formally withdraw my bit*hing until September the 22, 2021.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

There are fish in the rivers now. 
Go out give it a try, you might just be surprised


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

As the ole' saying goes "be careful of what you ask for ,you just might get it".I would recommend to sit back and have a "home brew" and enjoy the weather,your wish will be here soon enough.....LOL


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Climate is changing unfortunately.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

baby blue said:


> Climate is changing unfortunately.


When has it not? Change, like death and taxes, is inevitable. 

Like Gunny Highway said “Improvise, adapt, overcome”.


----------

